
Ask HN: Why don't Amazon, Target, Walmart implement product queueing? - cloudartisans
For products like hand sanitizer and masks, why can&#x27;t there be orderly queues, with quotas, so that everyone can be treated fairly?  As a software engineer, I find myself seriously considering writing scrapers to watch over the product pages and notify my wife when something is in stock.  It&#x27;s madness for her to be clicking a dozen pages throughout the day to try and &quot;snag&quot; a couple of these in-demand products.<p>It seems so easy to grab a couple of engineers and implement a rudimentary pre-order system (pretty sure they already have pre-ordering of some sort).<p>Anyone with the inside knowledge know what&#x27;s going on?  Is this a political issue?
======
caryd
People would forget and abuse the return policy. Also, they constantly change
prices so you would either get screwed or lock into a price the seller doesn't
want to offer for a billion orders.

~~~
cloudartisans
I'd be ok with the changing prices--I use Amazon's subscribe and save, and the
price fluctuations are reasonable. If memory serves, if the price is totally
out of whack or the item is out of stock, I get a notification about it.

I've also never had to return a subscribe and save item, but I imagine if the
policy was the same with these "pre-orders," there wouldn't be an issue, since
subscribe and save has been in place for decades.

------
PaulHoule
You mean I would go on the web site and say I want product X and then I have
dibs on the Nth next one to be available, say three hours or three weeks
later?

~~~
cloudartisans
Let's say I want this hand sanitizer:

[https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01HEUD8YS](https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01HEUD8YS)

I should be able to purchase a quantity of 1-2, even if it's out of stock. I'm
completely fine with being number 527,374 in line, but I want to be sure I
will get it and only have to do this once. Instead of refreshing this page 20
times a day for a week, in hopes of hitting the several minutes when it
becomes available and then inevitably sells out.

This is especially true for masks--impossible to be a good citizen and buy
them, when there is no sane way of buying them and you have to jump through
the hoops above.

I really don't want to write a scraper because it seems unethical, to get a
"leg up" on the non-tech savvy people.

------
WheelsAtLarge
[https://www.nowinstock.net/](https://www.nowinstock.net/)

This site does something similar to what you want.

~~~
cloudartisans
Thank you; for me, it's an ethical issue to use something like this. Some old
lady who's not tech-savvy would "lose her spot" to me. I'd like to understand
why the ecommerce giants can't institute a "fair for all" system.

